# csTimer Themes and Styles



## Jay Cubes (Nov 30, 2019)

Post your csTimer themes here!

You may:

Post links to .txt files (Google Drive only!)
Share individual color schemes and pictures.
Provide a code.
DO NOT:

Share account info
Send anything other than a .txt file onto Drive
Provide links to suspicious websites.
*You will be reported immediately!*

Sharing Tutorials:

​


Spoiler: .txt files




Go to the "EXPORT" button above the csTimer logo.


Click on the "Export to file" button and wait for the .txt file to load.


Log onto Google Drive. Once there, import the file.
Click the "Share" button and get a Shareable link. *Make sure the link is set to edit only.*
A good idea would be to provide some pics, preferably of the idle screen and the screen while timing. Just take a screenshot, throw it on Imgur and give it a hyperlink, OR just throw it on your reply!



Downloading Tutorials:



Spoiler: .txt files



*WARNING: ADDING .TXT FILE THEMES WILL RESULT IN DELETION OF ALL DATA INCLUDING TIMES, SETTINGS AND SESSIONS. IT IS A GLORIOUS IDEA TO BACKUP TIMES OR SESSIONS YOU WOULD LIKE TO KEEP. *


----------

